# Pleas, help me to find trainer professional in bodybuilding



## girrlll (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## girrlll (Oct 17, 2007)

I,m 25 years old, I live in London and I realy need someones help. I want to find good profesional trainer who can look after me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

hi,im sure i can look after you


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

damn i`m 100 miles away!


----------



## girrlll (Oct 17, 2007)

tooo far


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm in london. Maybe we can workout hard together?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

10stMUSCLEMAN said:


> I'm in london. Maybe we can workout hard together?


ha ha lmao... i think she would kill you.


----------



## girrlll (Oct 17, 2007)

I done professional kikboxing for 4 years


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Maybe you can teach me kickboxing. I like abit of rough anyway.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol i think you mean you like it rough hahaha

girrlll looks fine

i do know of a female competitor tatyana from another forum who might be able to help tho-

i`ll drop her a message:cool:


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

10stMUSCLEMAN said:


> Maybe you can teach me kickboxing. I like abit of rough anyway.


Dude i find your post to quite offensive to the girl, she only asked for help and both of your post have been non constructive and dam right sexist and very disrespectful.

Im sure she would love to meet up with you and show you how to keep your mouth closed. It's posters like you who scare the girls off.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I definately think Kimberley Ann Jones is your best best.

Go to her gym in Catford and speak to her. The gym is called Skyline and is on Catford high street.


----------



## girrlll (Oct 17, 2007)

Many thanks, I'll try to go to Skyline


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

emailed T with a bit of luck she`ll pm ya


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Hellfire - the number of threads that you manage to bring in a gay poke is quite phenomenal.

I've just read three threads on here and each one has your twopennyworth ali. First, you were taking the rise out of a newbie's photos (all in the name of banter, of course). Then, in the dbol thread, you get into another spat with Tall (more banter?) that had nothing to do with the posters question and now this thread!!

Sorry to hijack the thread girrl - Skyline gets very good reports - give it a go


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Squatty said:


> Hellfire - the number of threads that you manage to bring in a gay poke is quite phenomenal.
> 
> I've just read three threads on here and each one has your twopennyworth ali. First, you were taking the rise out of a newbie's photos (all in the name of banter, of course). Then, in the dbol thread, you get into another spat with Tall (more banter?) that had nothing to do with the posters question and now this thread!!
> 
> Sorry to hijack the thread girrl - Skyline gets very good reports - give it a go


Well said Squatty.

Ali, this isn't in the name of banter but is quite a serious post, calling people you don't know 'gay' really does you no favours. I'm guessing it just alienates you from the rest of the board - I can't speak for all of the board, just the ones who've mentioned something similar to me.

Personally Ali I don't have any issues with you, I know they annoy some people, but to be honest they aren't even on my radar, but you can't sit there and say to people "I find your posts [offensive/rude/condescending] (delete as applicable)" whilst subsequently coming out with homophobic comments on a regular basis.

You are aware of course that given you've posted on your wealth, and the fact your name and job is available on the board - you are opening yourself up for a libel claim should some 'ambulance chaser' wish to do so...?

However, I sadly beleive you won't find this message in the spirit it was meant, and will start some kind of immature 'defense' which you find to be funny. I hope I am proven wrong. Experience tells me I won't be.


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Come off it Tall - how can you say ali is not even on your radar. So many threads get hijacked by either you baiting him, or you rising to his bait.

If I totally honest, its one of the main reasons why I dont post much on here anymore because I got cheesed off with having my own posts and watching other people's posts get used in the ongoing "banter" between ali and yourself. Not wanting to sound rude, but I find it a bit disrespectful to the originator of the thread (and I'm very aware Im making this post in girrll's thread about finding a gym!)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Squatty said:


> Come off it Tall - how can you say ali is not even on your radar. So many threads get hijacked by either you baiting him, or you rising to his bait.
> 
> If I totally honest, its one of the main reasons why I dont post much on here anymore because I got cheesed off with having my own posts and watching other people's posts get used in the ongoing "banter" between ali and yourself. Not wanting to sound rude, but I find it a bit disrespectful to the originator of the thread (and I'm very aware Im making this post in girrll's thread about finding a gym!)


Ha ha ha me...? Baiting Ali...? How very dare you..?  I blame Ali entirely...

Damn.. You've just baited baited me...

Apologies to everyone who've thread I've hijacked. I know that will sound insincere...


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

Guy's calm down, you have now gone totally off topic, i totally agree with you Squatty with reference to Tall.

I from now on will not rise to there baiting and will keep to the topic of the discussion. Appologies to anyone offended.


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

This thread is turning into a school playground!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

Edit****Stop stirring....


----------

